# What do you use for shelf liner/paper?



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

We will be moving next month, and I like lining shelves so that they don't get marred or sticky (as mine tend to do







). In the past I've used vinyl liner







: but I'd really prefer to use something that isn't vinyl and is as environmentally friendly as possible.

What do you use?

Where did you get it?

How does it hold up?

I'd appreciate any and all input







:


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You could probably buy a big roll of paper and just use the paper itself to line your shelves. You can get them at pretty much any office supply store. If you need it to stay in place, a bit of double stick tape would probably do the trick.

I guess I'll get to see what you choose when I help you line your shelves.


----------



## magpie mamma (Feb 22, 2006)

I use a roll of cork. I got it at Williams Sonama and it's great, about $18.00 a roll, but I got quite a few shelves and drawers done. I really like that it absorbs moisture so it doesn't damage the finish of the wood. Seems to wipe off ok, haven't had it very long.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I've always used wallpaper ends. I found them often at thrift stores.


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

I've got small cabinents, but I use 12x12" scrapbook papers I love. Just cut them to size, and lay them in. I toss them when they're yucky. They make me smile everytime I open them up.









I like the cork and wallpaper ideas too!


----------



## p.s (May 27, 2005)

pretty wall paper that I invariably find at thrift stores or garage sales for $0.5 to $1.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

I love the cork idea! Right now I use brown paper grocery bags cut to size. They are a good thickness and appeal to my thrifty side too - lol.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Great thread! I'm trying to line my shelves in my new house! I have look sooooooooo many places and I *did* find cork at Bed Bath & Beyond; but, it was only 4 ft. My shelves are 3!!! They have it at Target too. For 9.99/roll for 4 ft. I just saw it online at W&S in bigger rollls on sale for 11. 99.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magpie mamma* 
....I got it at Williams Sonama and it's great, about $18.00 a roll, but I got quite a few shelves and drawers done...

online or at the B&M?


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm thinking I'll go with cork for the shelves where there will be dishes and glasses.

For shelves that will be storing food items I'm debating between getting something wipable (like wallpaper) or something that would be easy to sweep dry stuff off of but would have to be replaced if something gooey leaked. For tossiblity and frugality I like the paper bag option! I definitely have plenty of those







:


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

not so sure about enviromentally friendliness of wallpaper...







Wouldn't that be vinyl?

I've never had wallpaper. The apt and now the house are both paint.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

I really like the cork idea.


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie* 
not so sure about enviromentally friendliness of wallpaper...







Wouldn't that be vinyl?

Is all wallpaper vinyl? Does anyone know? I know nothing about wallpaper either! Does a wipable surface exist that isn't vinyl?







:


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

oilcloth is all I can think of.









there are pvc free materials tho; but thats the only one I can think of.


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie* 
oilcloth is all I can think of.









I googled oilcloth a while back and all I could find was the vinyl kind- not the retro kind that used to just be treated with linseed oil. I've seen a few websites with info on how to make your own oilcloth... I wish I could find somewhere that sold it!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I didn't know there was a vinyl kind!







A mama I know IRL said that our local store A Southern Season sells it on their site. She said it was $$. I haven't checked it out.

HTH!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Dh came home with a roll of shelf liner from Lowes that you can wash in the washer of all places. This is the link from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Solid-Easy-Liner-Shelf-00-2


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

What am I missing? I've never used any sort of liner. Where does the gunk come from?


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

I use the cork liner in some drawers/cabinets. You can get the larger rolls at Home Depot, but I don't know the exact size, though. It's nice because things don't slide around with it. I love some of these other ideas, though! Especially the scrapbook paper







and grocery bags. I also have some peel and stick fabric I bought for commonly used drawers, I got it on clearance in the scrapbook section.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm Home Depot? How much and how $? Wonder if cheaper than W&S....







I'm assuming you got it at the B&M. I can't find it online!


----------

